# Pure Detail mass stonechip correction



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been in sunny Chorley today, getting some nasty stonechips out of my TT.
It's got 100k motorway miles on it and the front end is peppered with stonechips.

I'd heard of Pure Detail's mass stonechip correction on the R32OC and thought it was worth a go. Jonny charges £80 for the front end and it takes about 3 hours. http://www.puredetail.co.uk/

I turned up today, had a few brews and a few mugs of tea with Anakin, washed the car, had a chat with Chris from Chorley Car Audio who are based in the same unit, watched Dave The Brake God sort out some callipers on an R32 and watched Jonny sort out my car and a few other bits and pieces.

We decided that the front bumper wasn't going to respond well to this treatment as it was too peppered with really deep stonechips, however the bonnet and fronts of the wheel arches were good candidates:
Before:








After:









Now this mass stonechip repair is *not* as good as a respray, but it's a good way of hiding smaller stonechips and reducing the visibility of them enormously. Basically paint and lacquer are wiped onto the panel with the stonechips, and after a few minutes of drying are polished off with a rotary and cutting compound...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Where have you been driving to get that bad?

Results look OK though. A bit like the original ChipsAway system.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Good result, 

I have used the Dr.Colorchip system before from the US. Thats seems to give a good finish also.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Where are pure detail based?


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> Where are pure detail based?


Chorley...


----------

